# Didn't see on Sigs website



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

SIG E26R9CRTSS 226 9MM RLCERFN NS SRT $780.00 SHIPS FREE

I hope I did the link right. I didn't see this on Sigs site and was wondering if anyone has one or any thoughts on it. Still have my 229R in lawaway but curiouse about this one. Not much bigger than the 229R. Barrel is like.4 larger and grip height is like.1 larger. Still should be small enough for carry. Thanks for any info.


----------

